# We did it... NC works....



## msgarcia000

First time posting here after a stressful month urgh!

Well...I am happy to say that my Boyfriend finally realized what he lost 

He wanted to try things with his ex so I ended it. He got so desperate trying to find me, he went to my mothers house, called all my friends, called me and texted me about 100+ times, and if it wasnt because my mother told him where I was, he would of still been trying to reach me. And after NC for 4 days, and me constantly belittling him, I gave him a chance when I saw him cry. He NEVER cries, not even when his dearest grandmother passed away. He has this emotional block that doesnt let him shed any tears....well, this time he did. We talked and worked things out, hopefully now everything gets back to us being happy as always. He understood that he didnt want his ex, shes not his happiness, I am. 

 I am so excited. He had rented an apartment, and he had to terminate the lease for the 3 days he stayed there and lost almost $2000. But oh well, he deserved it. He finally understood not to play with my feelings because there wont be a next time.

NC does work when you truly stick to it and dont do it for the other person, but do it for yourself. Thats how I did it. Now, if he even tries to play me a "next" time, he definitely knows is DONE and OVER....no turning back so I doubt he'll try anything....at least not for many, many, many years  jk


----------



## that_girl

Didn't you post yesterday? Or did you mean in the reconciliation forum?

You're giving him another chance? Wow. He's good. Good luck.


----------

